
Show HN: First time I got interested in game probability, the Monty Hall problem - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/montyhall
======
atum47
I think this is the first "game" I ever coded in my life. And I did it cause I
was intrigued by the fact that you have 2/3 chance of winning by switching
doors. Instead of writing a script to run the game 1000 times and check the
result, I wrote the game (very bad code) and played it a couples of times.

------
atum47
live version is here:
[https://victorribeiro.com/montyhall](https://victorribeiro.com/montyhall)

I was having trouble ssh in my server, it's fixed now.

